# This is a long shot !



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone travelling to Morocco end of the year/start of next and likely to be coming down to Agadir ???

I am asking on behalf of English friends on site who need a remote control for a free view box bringing over...daughter brought the box for them but forgot the remote..Doh !!! He doesnt want to trust the post into Morocco .....he has been coming to Morocco for over 20 years and as had experience of things going missing 8O .

If you feel you could help please pm me and I will go from there....thanks in advance !!

Jenny


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Are you sure you mean Freeview and not Freesat?
I don't think our Freeview system would work abroad.
To clarify Freeview is a Digital Terrestial broadcasting system (i.e. through your t.v. aerial) Freesat is a free to air satellite recieving system.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Bigfoot,
You could well be right !!!....does free sat use remotes a well then ??...shows what I know eh ?

Jenny


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,
two comments-

1. We live part time in Spain, near Gibraltar, and I have tried the 'Freeview' box there, and we we could not get it to work. I don't know if 'FreeSat' will work as we have not tried it.
Both units use remote controls though, as we use them in the UK.

2. We are in the UK at present, flying back to Spain on 14th Jan.
We are currently trying to plan a trip into Morocco, leaving Spain around the 3rd Feb. We will be travelling extensively through Morocco (our first time), and will pass Agadir all being well. We are possibly going to get down as far as Dakar in the South.
If someone else has already got their plans made, great, but if not, et me know in early Jan, when we should know our plans a little better and we may be able to sort something out.

Good luck,
Clive


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks cliver,

Since posting this, My son is now talking about flying over to see us here during January....unless anyone is coming any sooner I think this will be the best option.....once again, thanks for your response

Jenny


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Jenny,

glad you have it sorted. Maybe we will 'bump' into you when we travel in Morocco. Hope the weather is better there than here - 4 degrees C!

Happy Xmas

Clive


----------

